# Southern Perdido River Help



## Riverine (May 18, 2012)

I am a recently transferred Marine to the Pensacola area and am looking for some help on the Perdido River. I live right next to the southern portion and just wanting to know if there is any good fishing between Fillingim Landing and Sand Landing? I can not really find anything about this particular section of the river as far as fishing goes. If you have any experience please help, I am a novice at best so please help so I do not waste my time with this trip.


Thanks again!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't know much about that far north but if you have a boat I would be willing to fish it with you. I usually fish the lower portions of perdido which happens to be my favorite local river around.


----------



## LoCo2fish (Nov 15, 2011)

You really don't have alot to choose from up there,you just about have to fish in the river. The river gets quite tight up there with log jams,but you can get a real nice "HAWG" up there every now and again.


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

pretty swift water with lots of logs but some pretty good small back woods lakes.i have been here on jacks branch all my life so i grew up fishing all that but imo the lower part of the river is better.let me kniw if i can help in any way


----------

